
Do Artifacts Have Ethics? (2014) - longdefeat
https://thefrailestthing.com/2014/11/29/do-artifacts-have-ethics/
======
rbecker
> But what exactly does it mean to add an emotional and moral dimension to
> products?

Odd not to mention the GPL license, which attempts exactly that - to make
software serve the moral goal of user freedom.

